# lost+found: Bären, Fehleinschätzungen, Panik



## Newsfeed (6 Mai 2009)

Aufwand-Nutzen-Rechnung von Angreifern, wie aus einer DoS-Lücke ein Einfallstor wird, Demo spioniert Browser-Chronik aus, Beispiele für gezielte Attacken.

Weiterlesen...


----------

